# A7S - 450 Subwoofer - Any good?



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone own this sub? Any good? 

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=2&products_id=640


----------



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a badass sub. I have heard it before at a friends and it is an excellent sub. Do some review searches on the Internet. You can find plenty on this sub.


----------

